# Cardboard looking stuff under wallpaper?



## dtbingle (Feb 25, 2016)

Currently removing super old wallpaper in my grandma's basement with an end goal to paint. If you see in the top picture, certain sections are scraped to a white, paper-like surface and others reveal a brown, cardboard-like surface.

The second picture is a section of the material I found in the basement that I think was used.  Is it some sort of gypsum?  It has a Georgia-Pacific label, but no other identifiers.  One side is brown cardboard and the other is a white paper-like surface.

It's almost as if some of the sheets were installed with cardboard layer facing out and others with the white paper surface facing out (see top picture).  Would it be better to:
1) Rip it down, put in standard drywall, and then paint
2) Scrape it down to the cardboard level, skim it with joint compound, sand/smooth, then paint?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 25, 2016)

picture #2 is showing 1/2" or 1/4" drywall.
either approach will work.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 25, 2016)

You could also cover the walls with wallpaper liner.  This is a heavy paintable paper used to smooth walls prior to wallpapering.  It would be a lot easier than tearing out the wallboard or skim coating it.  Especially if you're getting the place ready to sell.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_327793-37364-10-031_1z11vm4__?productId=3234643


----------



## dtbingle (Feb 25, 2016)

hmm the liner is not a bad idea at all.  The bottom half of wall is OSB w/ trim too.  That would save having to skim coat that as well.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've seen it used to cover cement blocks, it smooths it enough to allow wallpaper.  It would probably do the trick for you on the OSB as well.


----------

